# would a new power supply cause a kernel to panic?

## Massaker

would a new power supply cause a kernel to panic?

pretty straight forward I've been playing starcraft for the last week witch requires windows and i went to boot up gentoo today and my kernel had a panic attack...

it was working no problems before hand and just this week I upgraded my power supply.  so im kinda guessing that has to be the problem i just can't understand why the hell a new power supply would matter. not as if theres a driver or something it just supplies power...

----------

## eccerr0r

Yes indeed, especially with a marginal PSU.  Always get a good quality PSU that has a decent rating margin (like if you know your machine uses 300W, don't get a 300W PSU - get at least 450W.)

----------

## Anon-E-moose

As eccerr0r said, if you have insufficient power, then yes you may have a problem.

But if you've got enough power, then no it shouldn't cause a panic. 

What makes you think it was power related?

----------

## Massaker

i upgraded from a 480watt to a 750watt power supply...

now my kernel panics when i try to start my computer and i can't understand how the power supply has anything to do with my kernel...

----------

## eccerr0r

What's wrong with the old one?

The hope is that the new one wasn't so bad it caused damage to your system.

----------

## Z12

Well, It doesn't necessarily has to be the PSU that is causing problems. It wouldn't be surprising if some windows service broke something. You could start looking at the panic message.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Only a known brand with decent efficency is a good psu. do not buy no name or brands you do not konw. a good psu costs money.

if you bought the cheapest it may has a label for the power but it can not delivrer it properly.

first check a good website, e.g. overclockers are relyable peeps and buy a psu listened there.

----------

